
Malware hits millions of Android phones - Bedon292
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36744925
======
CarolineW
Some story reported on by arstechnica, submitted twice[0][1], but so far
uncommented upon.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12051850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12051850)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054240](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054240)

 _Added in edit: I 've put in this comment in case people want to find a
different source of the story, suspecting that it might be more interesting to
HN users to have arstechnica as the source. Clearly some people think that's
worth a downvote. <shrug> You're training me even more not to care about HN._

